# More questions, questions, questions



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wondered if you may be able to anwer a few questions I have.

1) Why do not alot of women make it to blastocyst but can indeed get a positive from a 3 day transfer

Therefore:

1a) What happens inside the womb that won't happen inisde the lab that makes its more successful

2) If you are unsuccessful in reaching blastocyst, would you of been successful with a 3 day transfer if the embies we're at 5-8 cells?

2a) If no blastocysts on day 5 or 6, is it worth selecting the best of that collection and implanting 2 of them, incase mother nature works differently

I'm like an absolute nervous wreck. It seems like a lifetime between each early morning call telling me how they are doing. I'm currently on day 4 with approx 8 embies. Yesterday they we're at 5-8 cells. The embrologists are very confident that I will reach blastocyst but being such a negative person I keep preparing myself for the worst.

I know in America and Candada you are very up on blastocysts. Do you encourage your clients if they respond well.

Is there any further advice you can give me. Hate the waiting around and being out of control.

Many thanks Peter, you've been such a great support to me and my hubby.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wondered if you may be able to anwer a few questions I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

Firstly thanks alot for your reply and that your keeping well.

Thankfully after a few sleepless nights and high anxiety levels I made it to blastocysts. I ended up having 7 of the 8 make blastocysts. From various responses on FF, I hear thats pretty good going.

2 blastocysts we're transfered on Saturday. We we're just wondering what the actual success chances are once you have blastocysts transfered.

Also whats the success in thawing the 5 remaining blastocysts should unfortunately the worse happen with this cycle. We are obviously praying that everything will work out but we're also be realistic thats there's no guarantees.

Thanks in advance.

Your a star!

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Firstly thanks alot for your reply and that your keeping well.
> 
> ...


----------

